# Hubby is worried about his testicle still hurting after surgery in Febuary



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband is 800 miles away working, so I can't help him out at all in this area. He had hernia surgery in Febuary groin type hernia. The dr also tried to put his testicle more in the right place as they were not even. He hada previous hernia surgery when he was a kid. He never co
complained of his testicle hurting him before surgery, just complained about his hernia hurting. 

He does have a small area where he has scar tissue that he csn feel, just feels like a hard knot. 

I'm not sure if he is self pleasuring himself to get a release. He tends to not want sex or be too tired when he's stressed or working a lot, which he is now. I'm just not sure if now after surgery he might feel more tightness and soreness if he doesn't release himself in some way sexually

Does this make sence? Anyone have suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

He needs to go back to the doctor, don't think anyone can say anything definitive on this board, even if they had medical credentials.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I told him its worth a trip back to the doctor. Unfortunatly he's away from home now and he tends to not want to go to these type of doctors without me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Tell him to stop whining and go see a doctor. What, is he 12 years old that he needs you there to hold his hand?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Too important to hold off on. Unless he's coming back before the weekend.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

He tried to make arrangements to fly back home today cause he just found out he's not working Thursday and Friday. He couldn't find a flight back home. 

I agree he needs to go to the doctor to check in this issue, but I know he won't find his own doctor for this kind of thing while he's in AZ without me. 

We did call his dr several times weeks after surgery and even after follow up appt, but that dr keeps saying everything is normal. I'm thinking he needs to go to a different dr. I'm not a dr, but maybe scar tissue has collected in an area that prevents fluid from leaving his testicle. 

My Husband works 10hr days 5-6 days a week and he's hesitant to take a day off. I'm probably going to have to convince him to go to the dr. I know what's he's going to be afraid of is them saying he needs another surgery to correct a complication from the last surgery. 

I'm going to be hopefully visiting him in August for our anniversary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm probably going to have to convince him to go to the dr. I know what's he's going to be afraid of is them saying he needs another surgery to correct a complication from the last surgery. 

I'm going to be hopefully visiting him in August for our anniversary
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

Get creative and get him to see the light. If something is wrong, better to find out before it gets out of hand. August is a long ways of from now.


----------

